# Clutch goes soft after driving spiritedly and other clutch related things



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

So I've noticed when I really get on the gas and drive pretty quick that the clutch pedal goes VERY soft. Almost to the point where it takes just the weight of my foot to depress the pedal. I'm not dumping the clutch or anything like that but sometimes I smell what I assume is burning clutch as well. Related to this I find it impossible to shift into 1st sometimes (weather driving hard or normal and doesn't seem to be associated with the car being cold or warmed up). The only way to get it into 1st is to shift into a different gear and then go into 1st. I picked the car up with about 40k miles and have put about 7k on it myself so far. No clue if the clutch has been replaced and it seems like it could be about time depending on how hard it was driven before me. Does it sound like the clutch needs replacing or is there something else maybe going on here? Synchros in the gear box might be going out as well?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

First bleed the clutch, and it sounds like your stock clutch is slipping. Don't let it slip too much or you'll burn up the front seal on the transmission.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd look into a having the clutch service done.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Guess it's off to the dealer with the car (came certified used and doesn't list the clutch as something that isn't covered). Might have them reattach the rear GTO fascia that came off when it's there as well. 

Thanks for the responses


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

LS7 clutch all the way. 

best price and works great. 

stay away from SPEC 
monster is too $$$


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

I also have this problem where it feels like the clutch is very easy to press sometimes... should I bleed the clutch?


----------



## LEDFOOT (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually this is not on my GTO but I am just curious what is causing the issue.


----------



## jray1 (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem with dead pedal on the clutch is from the factory rubber lines. Replace them with the stainless set from somewhere like classic tube and the problem will be gone. The LS7 clutch is a good upgrade also. While you are replacing the line go ahead and spring for the remote bleeder to go with the kit its well worth the few extra dollars.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Common problem on the C5 vette.
Do a search on: forums.corvetteforum.com for the "Ranger Method" 
of changing the clutch fluid. Or just bleed the system to remove all
the old fluid. They claim that heat and contamination causes this problem.
I, personally think this a pressure plate problem, as it has counterweights
to help engaging at higher RPMs. These can stick and cause the problem.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Altho new clutch lines can help marginally, the only rubber part is a very short section down by the transmission that replacements "correct" by using either an externally metal braided rubber-like line to replace that portion or a braided line for the entire length. I did a stainless line replacement and honestly didn't notice any difference. Fluid replacement helps and sometimes the clutch needs replacement too. I'd never put the stock clutch back in. Any time you go into the clutch be sure to replace the slave and install a remote bleeder to make future jobs much, much simpler and neater. Clutch fluid should be flushed out routinely for optimum performance. Contamination gets in not from the rubber but by clutch dust that gets past the slave piston seal.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like your clutch is slipping don't wait too long before replacing 
your clutch because if you clutch fails on you your GTO will be on 
a flatbed tow truck.
I highly recommend the Centerforce Dual Friction clutch it's a excellent 
quality clutch that will last a long time.
My Spec Stage 2 clutch disc failed on me in 5K miles I hate Spec clutches!


----------



## oldgoat28 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sciggy said:


> So I've noticed when I really get on the gas and drive pretty quick that the clutch pedal goes VERY soft. Almost to the point where it takes just the weight of my foot to depress the pedal. I'm not dumping the clutch or anything like that but sometimes I smell what I assume is burning clutch as well. Related to this I find it impossible to shift into 1st sometimes (weather driving hard or normal and doesn't seem to be associated with the car being cold or warmed up). The only way to get it into 1st is to shift into a different gear and then go into 1st. I picked the car up with about 40k miles and have put about 7k on it myself so far. No clue if the clutch has been replaced and it seems like it could be about time depending on how hard it was driven before me. Does it sound like the clutch needs replacing or is there something else maybe going on here? Synchros in the gear box might be going out as well?


I had the same problem with mine but i let it burn out completly. i replaced the stock clutch with a spec stage 2 and billet steel flywheel installed that and it didn't wanna go into gear so i replaced the slave cylinder but kit ddn't have pilot bearing so used old one. that resulted in going into gear but only after i pumped the clutch 15-20x then that stopped so replaced clutch master cylinder let a mechanic do that it seems to not have been bled but only goes into gear when brake is disengaged and it only upshifts very very hard and only 1st and 2nd i don't know my problem?


----------

